# RedFest - Redfield, Bristol 29th June - 5th July



## hermitical (Jun 29, 2009)

thought this deserved a mention...



> REDFEST Festival
> 29th June – 5th July
> RedFest is back and its growing! Like a seeping pipe of goodness in the
> cultural wilderness of Redfield, RedFest is springing up like a well of fun.
> ...



flyer here in pdf


----------



## Geri (Jun 29, 2009)

They never had anything like that when I lived in Redfield! 

A local estate agent once described it as "Bristol's Notting Hill". Oh, how I laughed!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2009)

Massive amount of flats going up at the moment.

There'll be a Cafe Nero or Starbucks next.


----------



## Geri (Jun 30, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> There'll be a Cafe Nero or Starbucks next.



Yeah, that's when you know your area is up and coming.

Does anywhere in east Bristol have them? There is a Subway in Fishponds.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2009)

Geri said:


> Yeah, that's when you know your area is up and coming.
> 
> Does anywhere in east Bristol have them? There is a Subway in Fishponds.


I thought it funny when they put up a Nescafe instant coffee shop in broadmead.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 30, 2009)

Geri said:


> Yeah, that's when you know your area is up and coming.
> 
> Does anywhere in east Bristol have them? There is a Subway in Fishponds.



We dont need em-got the cheapo Morrocan cafe for good strong coffee-OoH I might get one later on my way to work as Im doing my first night shift and chandos deli- who do the best coffee will be shut!


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 30, 2009)

Redfest said:
			
		

> RedFest is back and its growing! *Like a seeping pipe of goodness in the cultural wilderness of Redfield*, RedFest is springing up like a well of fun.





I'm not denying there's not a lot going on, but personally, that's what I like about the place.  This is the sleepy backwater I can retreat to. 

Redfest is sponsored by an estate agents; they're trying to create another Southville boom...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2009)

More like a leaking sewer pipe of badness in that case.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 30, 2009)

_'...the cultural wilderness of Redfield...'_

RedFest just mean they don't like the kind of culture that already exists.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think fights in pub car parks count as culture?


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 30, 2009)

hermitical said:


> I don't think fights in pub car parks count as culture?



Sorry, but I think you must've mistaken the area for Kingswood or suchlike. 

Seriously though, in RedFest's declaration that they're here to put _'goodness in the cultural wilderness of Redfield'_ is the implicit idea that there isn't any existing culture, which is a nonsense.  Even stuff like karaoke in The Black Horse is culture, and a lot of people 'round here seem to love it.  RedFest's statement just seems a bit patronising (-or at the least, badly worded!). 

Like I said, I think the estate agents sponsoring RedFest are trying to create a new Southville enclave.

Yours,

N.Imby (Mrs.), local resident since 1852 AD.


----------



## Geri (Jun 30, 2009)

It is a bit patronising, I agree.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 30, 2009)

I quite like the sound of Old Stillage from Arbor Ales. I'm pretty sure the North Bristol art trail is sponsored by an estate too. What a bunch of art lovers they are.


----------

